# Storing Vanilla Extract



## GA Home Cook (Nov 10, 2015)

Not sure I put this where it goes, but I could not find a listing for flavorings.

I had a friend tell me yesterday that she stores her Vanilla Extract, and all flavorings, in the fridge.  I looked on my bottle that I just bought last week at Costco and no mention of storing in the fridge.  What do you guys do?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2015)

I make my own using 80 proof booze and vanilla beans.  

I store it and other commercially made extracts in a cool dark cupboard.  

A fifth of vanilla extract lasts me two or three years and it never has been a problem.

If you want to try making your own take a fifth of good vodka, bourbon or rum and add two or three vanilla beans, that have been split lengthwise, into the bottle of booze.  Store it in a cool dark place and give the bottle a good shake every time you see it.  In about six months you can start using it in place of commercially made vanilla extract.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2015)

In a cupboard.  No need to refrigerate.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 10, 2015)

In the cupboard with the rest of the extracts.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 10, 2015)

Good question since the bottle from Costco is quite large.  My wife just keeps it in the pantry.  I think the fridge might be a very good idea.
Now, for spices that I get from Costco that also come in large containers.  They go into the fridge.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 10, 2015)

If my mom buys extracts in plastic bottles,  she transfers them to glass bottles.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2015)

I do like Aunt Bea. There is no reason to refrigerate extracts. They're just alcohol and flavoring. Ground spices are different; over time, they will lose the essential oils that provide flavor. Whole spices will last practically forever.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I do like Aunt Bea. There is no reason to refrigerate extracts. They're just alcohol and flavoring. Ground spices are different; over time, they will lose the essential oils that provide flavor. Whole spices will last practically forever.


 

This!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 10, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I make my own using 80 proof booze and vanilla beans.
> 
> I store it and other commercially made extracts in a cool dark cupboard.
> 
> ...


It only takes two or three beans? I think I'll give it a try. Does that turn out about the same strength as the commercially made vanilla?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2015)

taxlady said:


> It only takes two or three beans? I think I'll give it a try. Does that turn out about the same strength as the commercially made vanilla?



Oh yes. Better, in fact, imo. I found a vanilla extract kit at TJ Maxx a couple years ago - three Madagascar  Bourbon vanilla beans and a pretty bottle for $7.99. 

I bought some inexpensive vodka and combined them. I split and scraped the vanilla beans into the decorative bottle, added the vodka, and shook them every few days for a few months. It's delicious in my baked goods  And from what I've read, as you use it, you can just add more vodka and reuse the same beans for several years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2015)

taxlady said:


> It only takes two or three beans? I think I'll give it a try. Does that turn out about the same strength as the commercially made vanilla?



I enjoy it especially when made with rum or bourbon.

If you are unsure about it make a half pint using one bean as a test, no need to risk a fifth of good booze on your first experiment.

Good luck!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 11, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> In the cupboard with the rest of the extracts.



+1
The stuff lasts forever!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> Not sure I put this where it goes, but I could not find a listing for flavorings.
> 
> I had a friend tell me yesterday that she stores her Vanilla Extract, and all flavorings, in the fridge.  I looked on my bottle that I just bought last week at Costco and no mention of storing in the fridge.  What do you guys do?



The consensus appears to be that your friend is "overly cautious".


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 11, 2015)

Quick question did you buy pure or imitation vanilla extract?


----------

